# vrT pics



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

just a few pics of some projects that i did.
The first is my old 3.0 12v that made 500whp
The second is a corrado 3.0. not dynoed as yet
The third is a beetle 3.0, made 550whp.


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: vrT pics (lightsout)*

nice! can you post the charts at all? what kind of turbo and software/fueling did you have?


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: vrT pics (burtonguy567)*

all those cars are running wolf3D engine management.
the only dyno chart i have online right now is from my 24v.
Dyno chart shows my power @ 25psi stock internals.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

hell yeah for that beetle, 550whp


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: vrT pics (lightsout)*

you know what... i don't believe you
jk








That is flippin sweet







I want more pictures and specs on the motors, i love this stuff


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: vrT pics (GTijoejoe)*

Thats ridiculous!
Very nice numbers.. Congrats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: vrT pics (lightsout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lightsout* »_all those cars are running wolf3D engine management.
the only dyno chart i have online right now is from my 24v.
Dyno chart shows my power @ *25psi stock internals.* 



 

Damn!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: vrT pics (lightsout)*

NIce...Did u help Roy build that corrado? That Jetta looks very similar to roys old jetta as well..I think it ended up being a 3.0 turbo


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: vrT pics (turboit)*

aren't u part of the crew that shot the video with the
'teenie teenie' boost comment








the plastic manifold holding at 25 psi ??


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

i thought the plastic manifolds blew at 14-17psi







... i guess not...


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: vrT pics (lightsout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lightsout* »_all those cars are running wolf3D engine management.
the only dyno chart i have online right now is from my 24v.
Dyno chart shows my power @ 25psi stock internals.


Peak power @ 5700rpms? Wheres the 587whp pull that Earl has been claiming?


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: vrT pics (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_aren't u part of the crew that shot the video with the
'teenie teenie' boost comment








the plastic manifold holding at 25 psi ??









Yeah wheres all the 600+whp charts that whoever was talking all about in the video? nice cars none the less... and workin with the Wolf3D is a pain in the balls. props for making that stuff work. But bring out the slips/videos of these pulls doin 600+whp numbers like the video said.


----------



## vr6954 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: vrT pics (SELFMADE)*

.


_Modified by vr6954 at 6:43 PM 11-9-2006_


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: vrT pics (lightsout)*

Very nice.
Just curious -- any cooling problems with that big a$$ FMIC on the beetle?


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: vrT pics (turboit)*

it was a 3.0 12v before the 24v went in.
yeah i did the turbo work on the corrado.


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: vrT pics (fastslc)*

it held at 30PSI.
Had that setup running for over two years never had a problem.


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: vrT pics (SELFMADE)*

this chart is my first time on the dyno with the 24v setup.


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: vrT pics (jmaddocks)*

no problems so far.


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: vrT pics (lightsout)*

the 12v made 500whp with stock fuel lines?
never thought that was possible, not enough volume


----------



## Marknyce (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: vrT pics (ForsFedRado)*

the 24v is also running stock fuel lines and rail also.
Its called tuning baby.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: vrT pics (Marknyce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marknyce* »_the 24v is also running stock fuel lines and rail also.
Its called tuning baby.


LOL! Tuning has nothing to do with the fact that you must fuel the air delivered to the motor. Your ONE post shows your knowledge of tuning and your understanding of Physics in relation to a piston engine.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: vrT pics (SELFMADE)*

I've seen a few vrt's with stock rails but not 500whp.. Everyone I know runs the high pressure 6an lines, some with custom rails, and some stock.


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: vrT pics (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_

LOL! Tuning has nothing to do with the fact that you must fuel the air delivered to the motor. Your ONE post shows your knowledge of tuning and your understanding of Physics in relation to a piston engine.









that was great








If you say so "tuning baby" I no it is not possible, but I guess you say it is, so it must be huh...


----------



## The Rev (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: vrT pics (ForsFedRado)*

i think killa made 500 wheel on stock lines,and a cis pump...on a stock aba 16v motor


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: vrT pics (lightsout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lightsout* »_all those cars are running wolf3D engine management.
the only dyno chart i have online right now is from my 24v.
Dyno chart shows my power @ 25psi stock internals.




Are you kidding!? Talk about MAD TUNING!!!!


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: vrT pics (1.8TRabbit)*

If you realy look at the dyno it drops off to below 300 after 5500rpm. that could be lack of fuel, 
i wonder why that is, it is the strangest vr6 dyno I've seen


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: vrT pics (ForsFedRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForsFedRado* »_If you realy look at the dyno it drops off to below 300 after 5500rpm. that could be lack of fuel, 
i wonder why that is, it is the strangest vr6 dyno I've seen









It's called taking your foot off the gas, and then smoothing the ish out of your graph


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

5800rmp 24v pulls? Im not buying it.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

For those who haven't seen the video :
CLICK -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...earch


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

I had no idea a stock 24v could take so much boost.... any more vids?


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE* »_I had no idea a stock 24v could take so much boost.... any more vids?

They CANT! thats the whole piont. Show us some clips of these monster pulls on your stock fuel lines that actually show these figures your claiming.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: vrT pics (lightsout)*

Annnnnnnd were off


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: vrT pics (benzivr6)*

Did anybody else watch that video? LOL what a joke!


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: vrT pics (SELFMADE)*

some time people prolacalate ( i.e. bull sh..)


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought something smelled funny.


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

what was the setup? what turbos?


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

watch the videos.... Its doesnt look like they have a clue what the stuff is.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

On the 24v A3 what injectors are you running? I'm shooting for 400whp+ on my MKIV 24v and there has been a pretty long debate on what injectors work best for that. Also what turbo is that? Thanks


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_On the 24v A3 what injectors are you running? I'm shooting for 400whp+ on my MKIV 24v and there has been a pretty long debate on what injectors work best for that. Also what turbo is that? Thanks

I dont think this guys know what hes running. 
LIGHTSOUT.... Im offering 3 free pulls on me .....If you can prove this thing is throwing down the power it is. If it doesnt happen.. PAY ME and take that thing home.
Oh yeah and how come that jetta never made a clean pass? when you say youve never had any issue with it?


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah I was just trying to catch him in a lie by making him think that I might believe him!


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

LOL! thats funny. Im offering free dyno time to prove me wrong. BRING IT, DONT SING IT!


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_LOL! thats funny. Im offering free dyno time to prove me wrong. BRING IT, DONT SING IT!

Aight i'm about to start getting personal now,what have you ever built that makes that much power,or any kind of power for that matter
You can't even drop ***** pistons in a block retard.
You know me personally and yes the car is a beast,and i have witnesses,myself being one and BTW i own one of those machines,anything else anyone would like to know,until you can build something similar or better STF up!
Stop riding marks dik bitch.


_Modified by cushumpeng at 1:12 PM 11-17-2006_


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

A: I dont work for Mark
B: Im saying bring it out and put down the power your claiming. BRING IT,DONT SING IT!
C: I dont build cars that make stupid unusable power. I leave that to THE PROS (ie: SP,GTR,C&M) I build daily driven, dead on reilable drivers that throw down excellent numbers for whats there. Nor do you see me making claims that never happened. 
oh yeah arent you dictching your project cause your unhappy with it? Yeah Thought so.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

All Ive got to say is prove me wrong. Thats all Im asking for. Show me some clips of these MACHINES. Come down to the track and Ill serve that jetta in a UN-built VR-T @10lbs.


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_A: I dont work for Mark
B: Im saying bring it out and put down the power your claiming. BRING IT,DONT SING IT!
C: I dont build cars that make stupid unusable power. I leave that to THE PROS (ie: SP,GTR,C&M) I build daily driven, dead on reilable drivers that throw down excellent numbers for whats there. Nor do you see me making claims that never happened. 
oh yeah arent you dictching your project cause your unhappy with it? Yeah Thought so. 

First of all i never ditch projects i just move on to something else,and Bolting on a Kinetics kit is not building something.
Building requires fabrication skill along with mechanical skill all of which you were not blessed with,so like you said leave it to the pros.
If you have nothing to input stop hating,you never owned or built anything of any kind of excellence so fall back.
I'll tell you again stop riding marc's dik.
ou could not work for mark because you have no fabricating experience(oh yeah you did do fabrication work for AWE right?,or is that another lie)You can't weld you can't do anything that any body else with 2 hands and 10 fingers couldn't do themselves.
Check yourself before you use the word "LIAR".
I have no hate for you it's who you are,and noone can change that,everyone knows your rep for lying,it's just that they won't let you know it,well i'm telling you That "LYING LIPS ARE AN ABOMINATION TO THE LORD".


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

As I said I do not make any false claims as to what numbers my cars put down. 
Yeah I worked for AWE, and left on good terms. To this day I have a great relationship with them. 
I never claimed to be a fabricator or welder. So whats your point? Im a tech. Plain and simple. This guy is so good right? Thats why your car is always down, never tuned right and you take it other places to have simple task like a diff install performed? At least your trans works correct now. 
So im a LAIR? hahaha Agian Im not the one with NO PROOF. 

One more time BRING IT OUT. PS Mark doesnt have a dyno. Lets hit RadicalRacing and then roll down the street to the track. Back to Back. 
What do you think?


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

My diff what,Joe built my tranny,so now you are calling joe out?
You are an idiot and a waste of time,my car never had any problems so get it right.
I have said enough,just remember to mention this next time you see me.
I take my car to reputable people that know what they are doing for certain things that they specialize in,so that's why you never seen my car.
BTW if i went to vw and filled out an application i could become a tech myself,in other words that title means nothing,why did you not survive at the vw dealer?
Tell me what you are good at and i'll give you your props.
And yes you did say you were a fabricator for AWE,and i have proof of that.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

In no way am I calling Joe out. He does Amazing work and Is a great guy. 
I left the dealer to make more money. I have no doubt that you could walk into a dealer and get a job. They`re all looking for people to do oil changes. 
Im good at my job and get no complaints. If there are any issues with any of my work it is handles promptly. 
You have my number. Im not trying to put anyone down here. Im just looking for somePROOF. The end.


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*

not to spoil anybodys parade but the video is kind of sad, i am not saying they can't make power, but with a 24vv and a dyno like that they should not be bragging about it. But by the way the video announcer presents it, it is the badest vr ever... 
And to come on to a forum and claim things to people who have been in the four front of vw tuning for many many years, is not a way to present your self


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_In no way am I calling Joe out. He does Amazing work and Is a great guy. 
I left the dealer to make more money. I have no doubt that you could walk into a dealer and get a job. They`re all looking for people to do oil changes. 
Im good at my job and get no complaints. If there are any issues with any of my work it is handles promptly. 
You have my number. Im not trying to put anyone down here. Im just looking for somePROOF. The end.

Go back and read what you wrote,i'm just repeating everything you said,now joe is a great guy,after you said whoever built my trans didn't do it right.Like i said,you're a hater plain and simple this one of the reasons i'm not really into this anymore too many haters and negative critics.
When you build something i'll give you yor props,till then keep changing oil an rotating tires.
BTW,a vr6 swap into an a2 doesn't take 3 years LOL.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

If this isn't a crap thread then please answer some questions!! What size turbo? What size fuel injectors? What size fuel pump? ???? If you are serious about this than tell us what's up!


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

its amazing considering i believe EIP has the manifolds crack @ around 14psi. WOLF 3D does dbw?


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

believe it or not the car is a BEAST. 
the man is good at his craft, whats so bad about that. i have known BABA for years and he has never got the respect he should have. he build monsters, if u say its not possible he will do it. he is very good at his trade one of the best i have ever had work for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do watch this kid. keep your head, u have no choice its big enough. 
and for all u haters."fight agenist no man unless u intend to kill him"


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

It looked like it had a cable throttle conversion done.


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_It looked like it had a cable throttle conversion done. 

correct


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

ill be honest, i love to argue. thats all...if its done and its legit..awesome. if its not whatever either way i dont care


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah come on gve us some specs. Lets get the builder and tuner to chime in here. I found out today they are not the same person. Ill try my hardest to keep on topic here.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_....Thats why your car is always down, never tuned right and you take it other places to have simple task like a diff install performed? At least your trans works correct now. 


Yeah so what Im saying here is Joe did your Trans work and it works correctly. This other guy Built your car and everytime Ive talked to you and your car has come up, its not running right or its going back for a tune. Its this, its that. So since this is your car, you should have the proof to shut me up. Bring it by the shop if you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

Yo kill it,my car runs and drives perfect so what's your point,second off we never speak about my car,when the *** do i ever call you,dawg you've neer even seen my car,you don't even know anything about it.
And stop playing yourself,because saying joe did my trans work so now it works correctly,i had a perfectly working trans before it went to him so stop talking about what you don't know.
Everytime you say something you sound more stupid than the last time,so just quit while you are ahead.
And try working on telling the truth,and stating facts,and not hearsay,cause that's all you've been spitting here.
Those who know you are probably laughing cause it's true,you are worst than a ***** politician,lying is a sin man.


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*

If anyone thinks that me calling you a liar is not a fact,and is just opinion basedLMK and i'll apologise,or better yet defend yourself.
A liar is also a theif ,nufff said.


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_Yeah come on gve us some specs. Lets get the builder and tuner to chime in here. I found out today they are not the same person. Ill try my hardest to keep on topic here. 

i thought we finshed this last night when u called me whats all the trash talk about. who cares if one person builds the car and another tunes it u can't do it. i consider u a freind bro i asked u to stop with the bad mouth and here we go. just rest yourself what are u trying to prove u have never built anything that was cosidered a real car, just give it a rest we all know u work for autospeed and it some kind of beef their but like i said to u NONE OF US HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT. also their are dyno sheets to prove it u said to me bones made 800++ and i said it can be done, in this game we have been blessed to have technology on our side, can we know move on just give it a rest u wanna market yourself so let the guy do the same stop with this trash talk. ferther more u don't even know him what do u care you have clientele out of jersey he has it out of new york can he eat with out u holding the spoon trying to rake it out his mouth. u are a hater my friend and i mean that i never thought u were that big of a hater. let the guy live. 


_Modified by edot at 10:05 AM 11-18-2006_


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: (edot)*

Alright, now that all the BS is over with (hopefully) can we save this thread with some specs? Make it informative. If you're trying to be "quiet" about the set up I understand, but maybe just say what turbo, injectors, internals, but just don't go into detail etc. I'm just curious like everyone else. I've seen 2 of the 3 cars mentioned and there all done very clean.


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (edot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edot* »_
just give it a rest we all know u work for autospeed 

errol, he doesnt work for autospeed. 
side note....if either of the parties involved in this discussion decide to meet at the track to run some numbers and may be in need of a driver...i'm for hire.


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (burnt63)*

Robert,go ahead and tell everyone else the real reason for the hate,go ahead it's ok you can post what you said to me in the IM you just sent me.


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (burnt63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnt63* »_errol, he doesnt work for autospeed. 
side note....if either of the parties involved in this discussion decide to meet at the track to run some numbers and may be in need of a driver...i'm for hire.









frist off what are we running against he has nothing to bring, and he told me about two days ago mark is hiring him to help them market the shop is that another lie. i'm done 


_Modified by edot at 4:46 PM 11-18-2006_


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (edot)*

Ill post it for you then,you couldn't do an oil change on an s4 let alone work on one so why are you so concerned and what are you even trying to imply BOB?
Now this is the reason for the hate so now the thread can be locked and you and your partner can blow each other.
Oh you probably will deny that too along with all the other stuff you said about mark prior to you 2 teaming up again.
You are fake.
10:16 AM 11-18-2006) SELFMADE: So now your calling me a thief? Arent people from your camp suspects of a stolen S4?

_Modified by cushumpeng at 2:05 PM 11-18-2006_


_Modified by cushumpeng at 2:17 PM 11-18-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*

Wowza.


----------

